# How to remove a Blaupunkt RDS DMS 4x40W car radio



## epsilon2 (Nov 14, 2017)

*How to remove a car radio with no key holes*

I'd like to replace the Blaupunkt radio I've currently got in my car for a newer bluetooth system I'm going to buy, but I can't figure out how to remove the radio...

It's a Blaupunkt RDS DMS 4x40W. I looked online for a manual but couldn't find one. I contacted Blaupunkt via the email listed on their site but have had no response.

Watching youtube videos and reading tutorials, I see a lot radios are removed using two-pronged u-shaped keys, but this radio doesn't have any holes to insert such keys into. I've tried pulling off the bezel-thing that the face plate attaches to but it doesn't seem to budge.

Any idea how to remove a radio like this?


----------



## ethann944 (Nov 12, 2017)

*Re: How to remove a car radio with no key holes*

Could be internally caged in the mounting kit 

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Look up YouTube videos on how to install a radio in your specific car. It'll show you how to disassemble the dash to be able to remove the radio. Or, better yet, have a professional do it. You'll want to remove the dash panel anyway since you have to run BT wires.


----------



## riceandpho (Dec 30, 2009)

if its cage mount, take the trim ring off the radio and then get 2 zipties, one on each side and slide it in like keys to release. it maybe a iso mount where you have to remove the trim panels to get to the brackets.


----------



## RockamyZ (Apr 29, 2017)

Looks like the bezel surrounding the radio and climate control should pop off with trim tools. What make and model vehicle?


----------



## epsilon2 (Nov 14, 2017)

It's a 2008 Chevrolet Lacetti. I found a youtube video of how to take out the radio on a similar car. It's harder on mine because the climate control connections make it so that I can't move the panel out of the way like the guy did in the video, but I was able to at least reach in enough to get to those screws holding the radio in place. Had to buy a set of torx wrenches too :sweatdrop:

Thanks for the help, guys. I should've looked up YouTube videos for my specific car to start with.


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

This looks like it...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3E1IqOhzNao


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Depends where in Spain you are at?

There are some places here you drive to and leave the car for 5 minutes, and the radio and the wheels will be removed.


----------



## epsilon2 (Nov 14, 2017)

dallasneon said:


> This looks like it...


Yeah, that's the video I found. It wasn't that easy in my car, but it was a similar process...


----------

